# anyone ever feel like this



## joesmooth20 (Aug 29, 2006)

I was looking at some old pics of me when i was a lot smaller and I looked better then than I do now. Over that past few years I've put on probably around 25lbs of muscle, same bodyfat % usually 13-15 or so but I just feel like I looked better then. Maybe it's because I'm only 5'8 and weigh around 180 and then I was 150. I wonder if I'm too short to be the size I am?


----------



## fufu (Aug 29, 2006)

I don't see what the problem is. Lee Priest is 5'4'' and weighs low 200's I believe. As long as your bf is in check, you get never really get "too" big.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 29, 2006)

joesmooth20 said:


> I was looking at some old pics of me when i was a lot smaller and I looked better then than I do now. Over that past few years I've put on probably around 25lbs of muscle, same bodyfat % usually 13-15 or so but I just feel like I looked better then. Maybe it's because *I'm only 5'8 and weigh around 180 and then I was 150. I wonder if I'm too short to be the size I am?*



180 at 5'8'' is not much if it's mostly muscle, I'm 5'7'' and down to 180 ( I was 220) and I look lean.

The face was rounder at 220 and the neck was a bit too big.


----------



## joesmooth20 (Aug 30, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> joesmooth20 said:
> 
> 
> > I was looking at some old pics of me when i was a lot smaller and I looked better then than I do now. Over that past few years I've put on probably around 25lbs of muscle, same bodyfat % usually 13-15 or so but I just feel like I looked better then. Maybe it's because *I'm only 5'8 and weigh around 180 and then I was 150. I wonder if I'm too short to be the size I am?[/*quote]
> ...


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 30, 2006)

joesmooth20 said:


> min0 lee said:
> 
> 
> > ..... Who knows I might just be getting ugly as I get older
> ...


----------



## motopsyko32 (Aug 30, 2006)

5'8  150?  Youd get picked on by high school kids... IMHO


----------



## joesmooth20 (Aug 31, 2006)

motopsyko32 said:


> 5'8  150?  Youd get picked on by high school kids... IMHO



I got tons of poon when I was that size. I was kind of a metrosexual though. I did the whole gel in the hair, tanning, shaved chest, all of that ghey shit. It really did seem to work though. I don't really care about that kinda shit anymore since I have a smokin hot girlfriend


----------



## motopsyko32 (Aug 31, 2006)

joesmooth20 said:


> I got tons of poon when I was that size. I was kind of a metrosexual though. I did the whole gel in the hair, tanning, shaved chest, all of that ghey shit. It really did seem to work though. I don't really care about that kinda shit anymore since I have a smokin hot girlfriend



like this?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDeWJqKx3Y0


----------



## joesmooth20 (Aug 31, 2006)

motopsyko32 said:


> like this?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDeWJqKx3Y0



not that bad but pretty close.


----------



## maniclion (Aug 31, 2006)

Sometimes I feel like this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iM7MR5_v47w


----------



## KelJu (Sep 1, 2006)

No matter how often people tell me that I look good and that they can't believe how much different I look, I struggle with feeling small and weak.
As long as I can get to the gym often it doesn???t bother me, but if I take more then 2 days off, I start to feel like I am shriveling up again.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 2, 2006)

fufu said:


> I don't see what the problem is. Lee Priest is 5'4'' and weighs low 200's I believe. As long as your bf is in check, you get never really get "too" big.









 Get in ma bellay!


----------



## Tough Old Man (Sep 2, 2006)

joesmooth20 said:


> I was looking at some old pics of me when i was a lot smaller and I looked better then than I do now. Over that past few years I've put on probably around 25lbs of muscle, same bodyfat % usually 13-15 or so but I just feel like I looked better then. Maybe it's because I'm only 5'8 and weigh around 180 and then I was 150. I wonder if I'm too short to be the size I am?


Joe this is what happens when you put on size and think most of it was muscle..... Joe what does everyone else say? I get 10 x more comps when I'm down in weight. Probably because the belly doesn't stick out as far.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 3, 2006)

Hmm, no I dont feel like that at all.  

If anything, I would go back in time and beat the shit out of myself for NOT doing more things than I did do.  I never made 'enough' mistakes and lost out on some of life's adventures.

I got some decent pussy back then, but I get a lot more now.  Some of it is still lousy though.

I also love the aura that I emit that makes people think that I am badass.  Just cuz I have more muscle than most people, the majority think "dont fuck with him."  As long as its not taken advantage of on a regular, negative basis, its a nice switch from being fucked with weekly at high school.


----------

